# Butlins adult weekend.



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Going on a butlins adult weekend in mine head for a stag do. Don't know what to expect apart from it being a bit of a sh1t hole tbf.

has anyone been on one recently? Was it good or bad?

Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

sounds terrible have fun :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

JKDRob said:


> Going on a butlins adult weekend in mine head for a stag do. Don't know what to expect apart from it being a *bit* of a sh1t hole tbf.
> 
> has anyone been on one recently? Was it good or bad?
> 
> Thanks


Eek, don't get your hopes up too much mate


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought butlins was for kids?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

my mates have been and had a laugh.

sounds like hell to me though.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

You can bang a little lovely on the tea cups


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Would rather eat my own faeces than go to one of those if I am being totally honest with ye. Hope you have a good time bud but sounds like hell on earth to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I went to one many many years ago at Skegness. It was a good laugh. There were adult comedy acts and strip shows and stuff.

There'll probably be loads of other stag and hen parties there so should be fun.

A word of warning though, I took my kids to Butlins at Bognor 2 years ago and the bar prices are a total rip off so take plenty of your own booze


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

went to butlins last year for the Darts weekend and not joking, its a swinger place, any parties e walked into, people were asking my mate he and his girlfriend fancied swapping....so might be right up your alley


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> went to butlins last year for the Darts weekend and not joking, its a swinger place, any parties e walked into, people were asking my mate he and his girlfriend fancied swapping....so might be right up your alley


You're inbox is full


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I used to work at a similar place it was full of dirty fcukers every 1 was at it should b ok


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

i went to bognor regis one last November on adults 80's night and had a great time, loads of fancy dress, We did school uniform as not spending cash on something that would be more than likely lost or ruined.

Facilities good enough to kip and get changed, rest of time spent in bars. Silent disco was a good crack but got to wait at entrance for the headphones.

One tip, buy the alcohol for your room before you go as rip of prices on resort and a fair walk to a supermarket.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> You're inbox is full


its clear now


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Butlins.. what's this a retreat for peasants?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Patsy said:


> Butlins.. what's this a retreat for peasants?


its the Tralee of England


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Couldn't think of anything worse, full of chavs and pikeys smashing each other over the head with bottles of ****.

Johnny Lee's idea of heaven.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> sounds terrible have fun :thumb:


Heard loads of bad things tbf. Not my cup of tea but its for mates stag do lol


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Would rather eat my own faeces than go to one of those if I am being totally honest with ye. Hope you have a good time bud but sounds like hell on earth to me.


Cheers clarky lol.

Gonna get so smashed I can't remember it lol


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I went to one many many years ago at Skegness. It was a good laugh. There were adult comedy acts and strip shows and stuff.
> 
> There'll probably be loads of other stag and hen parties there so should be fun.
> 
> A word of warning though, I took my kids to Butlins at Bognor 2 years ago and the bar prices are a total rip off so take plenty of your own booze


Already covered lol


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

JKDRob said:


> Heard loads of bad things tbf. Not my cup of tea but its for mates stag do lol


You will be fine once the drink kicks in, i went for mates 40th, about 20 of us. Just think of it like an extended pub crawl rather than weekend at butlins lol


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

justinm74 said:


> You will be fine once the drink kicks in, i went for mates 40th, about 20 of us. Just think of it like an extended pub crawl rather than weekend at butlins lol


Lets hope so lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Id rather walk round fkcin Slough with a nail in my shoe.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

If your hammered and with your mates should be a good laugh, probably a massive amount of slappers there. perfect for a lads night out.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going this weekend normally good crack plenty of sexy women around drink are over priced tho.

Normally get into the town on day time good pub called the hairy dog.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

justinm74 said:


> i went to bognor regis one last November on adults 80's night and had a great time, loads of fancy dress, *We did school uniform as not spending cash on something that would be more than likely lost or ruined.*
> 
> .


You can still fit in your school uniform?


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> I'm going this weekend normally good crack plenty of sexy women around drink are over priced tho.
> 
> Normally get into the town on day time good pub called the hairy dog.


Gonna get a few bottles of spirits too..

What's the food like there?


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> You can still fit in your school uniform?


Nah i had to borrow from one of the older kids


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Food ent 2 bad we decided not to bother with there food this year only reason is they serve dinner at something like 6/7 o'clock normally half cut by then.


----------

